# 2. Rechner will kein Betriebssystem annehmen ...



## Radhad (16. Dezember 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

habe mir einen 2. Rechner fertig zusammengestelllt, hier mal die Daten:

ASUS P2B-F
P3 800 MHz FSB 133 MHz
1x 256 MB SpecTek SD-RAM 133 MHz
2x 256 MB FCM SD-RAM 133 MHz
ASUS V7700 GeForce 2 PRO
350 Watt Netzteil
IBM/Hitachi 10 GB Festplatte
2 Netzwerkkarten 10/100 MBit

Nun zum Problem: wenn ich Windows 2000 Server installieren will, ist der PC immer eingefroren. Jetzt wollte ich mit Knoppix den Rechner starten, kam auch ins System, aber der PC fror wieder ein. Jetzt, wenn ich Windows 2000 Server, WinXP oder WinXP (das wie Knoppix in den RAM geladen wird) starten will, bekomme ich den Fehler: setupdd.sys konnte nicht kopiert werden, dann ist Schluss. Woran kann das liegen? Hab die Speicherbausteine mit memtest86 v. 1.40 als Bootdisc alle getestet. Wenn ich jeweils nur einen einbaue, gehen sie alle, bei 2 Stück (egal wie gesteckt) oder allen 3 treten Fehler im Speicher im Bereich des 2. Riegels auf. Wie kann das sein? Was könnte die Lösung des Problems sein?


Gruß Radhad


----------



## fluessig (18. Dezember 2004)

Es muss ja nicht am Speicher liegen, vielleicht ist mit dem Mainboard ja was nicht in Ordnung. Wie siehts denn aus wenn du ohne die zweite Speicherbank zu belegen versuchst ein Betriebssystem zu installieren/laufen zu lassen?

Oder vielleicht arbeiten die Speicherriegel einfach nicht miteinander - kommt leider auch immer wieder vor.


----------



## zögge (23. Dezember 2004)

Hi.

Hatte vor einigen Tagen bei 2 meiner PC's das selbe Problem, allerdings mit der installation von Win XP Prof.

Bei einem lag die Ursache bei den IDE Kabel (auf das Mainboard kommt der gekenzeichnete Stecker (blau) an die anderen 2 der Slave und Master oder wie auch immer). Bei diesem Problem konnte ich zwar teilweise (1mal ging es, das anderemal kammen deine erwähnten Fehler) das Betriebssystem installieren, gab allerdings dann wieder Probleme mit dem aufbooten. Kabel umgesteckt, alles lief wieder rund.
Achte Dich beim Aufstarten darauf, ob der IDE Detecter extrem lange hat, in diesem Fall würde es auf das IDE-Problem hinweisen.

Beim anderen Rechner lag es am RAM oder Mainboard. Bei jeder installation wies es mir irgendwelche Fehler beim kopieren aus. Nach 2 Tagen habe ich den 265MB RAM ausgetauscht und siehe da, die installation funktionierte Fehlerfrei. Als das Betriebssystem wieder draufgespielt war, steckte ich die RAM's wieder um und komischerweise funktioniert nun alles wieder so, wie es sich gehört. Von daher kann ich Dir leider nicht bestätigen, ob es nun effektiv am Ram oder Mainboard liegt.

Hoffe Dir ein paar gute Hinweise gegeben zu haben....?!

Grüsse zögge


----------

